# "New" glue - interested in feedback from those who have used it



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I recently saw a Titebond speedset glue advertised. Apparently it was released in May (per this blog: http://blog.titebond.com/post/new-titebond-speed-set-a-game-changer-for-cabinet-shops-and-other-high-volume-woodworking-operations).

Interesting in hearing from anyone who has used it - pro and con.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never heard of it. The latest one I've seen is Titebond Thick and quick that is great for end grain gluing and is very fast drying and super strong.

This sounds good but it is interior only .

Jim


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> I have never heard of it. The latest one I ve seen is Titebond Thick and quick that is great for end grain gluing and is very fast drying and super strong.
> 
> This sounds good but it is interior only .
> 
> ...


Jim - I have some of the Titebond Quick and Thick and like it for some applications. Most of my projects get Titebond II. This just looked interesting. Given I'm always dealing with limited time in the shop, well…faster sounds appealing.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

For some reason that link isn't working. I did receive an email about one of their new glues recently. And the new one also had the UV light technology built in. I plan on buying some if I ever see it in stores.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting glue properties, fluorescent even. They made me laugh when I read large quantities only as in 1 gallon or higher. I imagined a 5 gallon bucket arriving and me wondering where will I put it, and how long will it take me to use 5 gallons. Thinking at my current rate about 10 years. Still would like to give it a try though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I posted about it when it first was announced. It's basically in the TB II category, but with an advertised clamping time of one half the other TB PVA glues. At the time it was only available in gallons, and only one retailer was offering it. I want to say it was Rockler, but I don't recall for sure.

I see on their site that one gallon is still the smallest quantity available. That makes sense. The only reason for a quick clamp time is for production situations, and those quantities (up to five gallons) are clearly intended for production shops. One gallon jugs of TB I, II or III might be what we all buy, but I wouldn't want a gallon of a specialty glue, just to save a few minutes per glue up.

If the home woodworker wants fast clamp times, you can't beat hot hide glue. I use it for all of my dovetailed drawer box construction. With it, I can remove the clamps in as little as five minutes, and because it's reversible, it affords me the luxury of being able to correct an imperfect joint with a little moisture and heat.

While it might be a game-changer for some shops, I don't see myself adding it to my collection of glues.

Someone mentioned their Quick and Thick (indistinguishable from their No Drip version in my experience). I find those glues outstanding for many situations. For example, in another current thread, sizing the edges of plywood was mentioned. I've found that the Quick and Thick/No Drip glues eliminate that need since they are so viscous that they don't soak in like thinner glues. They also dry clear, which might be desirable in some situations.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Interesting glue properties, fluorescent even.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I've been using their fluorescent TB II for a long time. It's saved my rear often, because with it and a $10 UV flashlight, you can see glue residue that is invisible to the naked eye, but will bite you when you start finishing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I ve been using their fluorescent TB II for a long time. It s saved my rear often, because with it and a $10 UV flashlight, you can see glue residue that is invisible to the naked eye, but will bite you when you start finishing.
> 
> - Rich


Some time ago I read where you mentioned this and started using this method. Works very well.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> Interesting glue properties, fluorescent even.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ...


Rich I recall your post about this - may need to get it back on my list. I've read a lot on hide glue but still hesitant to try - seems to be "complicated" with a learning curve. I know many are big fans (you included)...maybe I need to give it a try at some point. Missed seeing your other post on this new glue (has been an "interesting" year). Although the target audience might be production shops, it still seems odd to have large quantities only. Just looked at Rockler site and this info is included:

"Titebond Speed Set Wood Glue is not intended for exterior use or where moisture is likely. Not for structural or load bearing applications. Do not use when temperature, glue or materials are below 59°F. Agitate adhesive monthly to reduce product settling. Read SDS before use. KEEP FROM FREEZING. KEEP OUT OF THE REACH OF CHILDREN"


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Link to that blog

Not sure why it isn't working in the original post but changed it there too.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm gonna try it. There are days when I run out of clamps/rack space. This seems like a good solution. Plus I was wanting to add the fluorescent anyway.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> I'm gonna try it. There are days when I run out of clamps/rack space. This seems like a good solution. Plus I was wanting to add the fluorescent anyway.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Will look forward to hearing of your experience with it once you have some time to work with it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My favorite titebond glue is the translucent. Short clamp time I've only found it in small bottles so it kinda expensive.
I use it for my small boxes and valets I make. 
When it's hot in my shop I don't do any gluing the translucent glue has very fast set.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

> My favorite titebond glue is the translucent. Short clamp time I've only found it in small bottles so it kinda expensive.
> I use it for my small boxes and valets I make.
> When it's hot in my shop I don't do any gluing the translucent glue has very fast set.
> 
> ...


 Titebond has a lot of options. Haven't tried this one. What makes this your favorite? The quick set or the "invisible" glue line? ...

Saw the glue in my original post is on sale this month…tempted to try it. As you note, the specialty glue in small quantities can be pretty pricy too.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

BB1 sounds like a great glue. 
The smallest size is one gallon.

Maybe in the future it will become available in a12oz size.

I have a black light flash light I bought at Petco to detect pet urine that will work. I wish they would put the electromagnetic radiation in smaller portion bottles. 
Another use for Marie Curie's Radium Polonium.

Is electromagnetic radiation a good thing?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Purchased a gallon on sale. Used it to glue some drawer fronts and trim on a cabinet in progress. Using a cheap black light flashlight, was neat to be able to check on glue spots for removal. Seemed like other glue in consistency, not as thick as the thick glues by Titebond. Anyway, I have plenty of it for future projects!


----------

